# What’s in Your Rag Bag? The Best Rags for Painters



## bradthepainter (Apr 19, 2018)

So many times I wished I'd had the chance to say this: diapers, single layer, not the double. The flannel P.J. is great too.

But here is the secret trick when wiping a sharp edge: 
1. Wrap your thin cotton rag over your putty knife...5 in 1..
2. As you wipe your line, pull your rag so the paint does not bunch up on the edge of the knife.
3. Your done buddy!
Disposable? Please, why? They get bad, just toss in a bucket of water.
I have so many rags from just normal life....sick.
I wrote a post about tools on my website, but left out rags.
I'm going back to edit it.
Thanks for this post.


----------

